# make you sure - asigurate (asigură-te)



## gbf

Please, how do you write "make you sure", in sense to resolve a doubt?
"asigurate"?
thanks


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

It depends of the context. Could you please give some context?


----------



## gbf

ok. And If you can, have a look about the correctness of the some more text  
Multe persoane care au VIH
nu ştiu că sunt infectate.



> Ai îndoieli?
> dacă ai avut o relaţie sexuală neprotejată,
> asigurate
> 
> probă rapidă VIH-SIDA
> 
> gratuită, rapidă, anonimă, sigură, simplă şi fără durere
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Thanks for the context (I edited your post a little, because you posted the same thing twice ).

We wouldn't say just "make sure." Make sure what?

I think we'd say "make sure everything is fine" - _asigură-te că e totul în regulă_ or something like that...


----------



## gbf

I like it! Thank you


----------

